# 28.10.2010: Neues vom DAV-Bund



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*28.10.2010: Neues vom DAV-Bund​*
Angeln & Fischen 12/2010 mit interessanten Neuigkeiten für Angler erscheint am 17. November 2010 im Blinker --- Rabatt für DAV-Vereinsmitglieder und jeder DAV-Vereinsvorsitzende bekommt den Blinker vom DAV-Dachverband monatlich kostenlos zugesendet!
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=44

Große Erwartungen --- Der Deutsche Anglerverband und der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer sind auf dem Weg zu einem gemeinsamen deutschen Anglerverband. Dieser neue Dachverband wird besser und hörbarer als bisher die Ansichten der rund eine Million organisierten Angler artikulieren und deren Interessen gegenüber der Europa- und Bundespolitik vertreten. Doch mancher Angelfreund steht dieser Entwicklung skeptisch gegenüber. Deshalb lassen wir an dieser Stelle nacheinander Vertreter von DAV-Landesverbänden und Mitglieder der 
Verhandlungskommission mit ihren Ansichten zum erreichten Stand der Dinge und zu ihren Erwartungen zu Wort kommen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=218&Itemid=229

Anglerverband Leipzig maßgebend für Jubiläumsmesse "Jagd & Angeln": 
Zehntausende kamen! --- Der Stand des Anglerverbandes Leipzig e.V. (AVL) bildete in der Angler-Messehalle 1 den absoluten Besucherschwerpunkt. Besonders interessant war für die Messebesucher die Vorstellung eines Gewässerlehrpfades, wie er noch im Herbst 2010 am Leipziger Auensee errichtet werden soll. Große Beachtung fanden auch die Darstellung der Maränenfischerei in den Leipziger Tagebauseen sowie die Entwicklung der Angelgewässer in der Region. „In unserem Bereich stehen jedem Angelfreund rund 0,6 Hektar Wasserfläche für die Fischwaid zur Verfügung, was für ganz Deutschland einen absoluten Spitzenwert darstellt“, so Verbandspräsident Rolf Seidel.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=244&Itemid=256

Kinder und Jugendliche für das Angeln begeistern --- Gespannte Aufmerksamkeit herrscht in den Räumen des Mehrgenerationenhauses des Arbeitslosenverbandes in Bestensee: 20 Mädchen und Jungen hören ihrem „Lehrer“ Hans-Joachim Hüber zu, blättern in den Schulungsmaterialien oder träumen bereits insgeheim von ihrem ersten großen Fang. Tags darauf ging es ans Wasser. Jeder fing Fisch für die  gemeinsame Räucherparty. 
Die Kinderaugen leuchteten. Der Anglerhof Bestensee hatte mit 
Unterstützung der Hamburger Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe e.V. als 
Spezialverband im DAV 14- bis 17-Jährige aus der Region zu einem Fischereischein-Kurs eingeladen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=243&Itemid=255

DAV fördert seine Jugendarbeit: Jugendleiterlehrgang in Birkenwerder --- 
Anfang September wurde das erste Jugendleiter-Praxisseminar durch den Jugendbeirat des DAV in Birkenwerder durchgeführt. Die Teilnehmer bekamen eine Menge an Informationen und Anregungen für die praktische Arbeit mit den Junganglern. Das Angeln mit der Stipp-, Match-, Picker-, Feeder- und Schwingspitzenrute, das moderne Karpfenangeln, bis hin zum 
Raubfischangeln standen genauso auf dem Plan, wie die Möglichkeiten, die Jungangler bei schlechtem Wetter und im Winter zu betreuen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=242&Itemid=254

Dem Ostseedorsch entgegen: Erfolgreiche Jugend-Meeresangler --- Am ersten Septemberwochenende trafen sich 27 Jugendliche aus fünf Bundesländern bei bestem Wetter in Burg auf Fehmarn mit ihren Betreuern zum Naturköderangeln. Bereits nach wenigen Minuten wurde nach dem Kescher gerufen.Den mit 68 cm größten Dorsch fing ein 14-jähriger 
Jungangler aus Berlin.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=241&Itemid=253


----------

